# Distance Riding



## busman (1 May 2015)

My longest ride to date is 124 miles. Any tips on how I can further my distances or is it just a case of getting out and riding.

I would like to be able to complete 150 or even 200 miles in a single ride.


----------



## Citius (1 May 2015)

There ain't no secret. You remember how you built up to 124? - just add another 26.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 May 2015)

busman said:


> My longest ride to date is 124 miles. Any tips on how I can further my distances or is it just a case of getting out and riding.
> 
> I would like to be able to complete 150 or even 200 miles in a single ride.



Just get out there and do it. If you plot an interesting route, and do the ride with someone else, it's much easier. Try and break the ride into segments of between 20 and 50 miles. If you try to view it as one long ride, your brain will try and fight it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2015)

It's crap - do not go there, stop now, you will ruin yourself


----------



## berty bassett (2 May 2015)

plot a route heading directly away from home then when you get to furthest point you aint got no choice - make sure you head into the wind or you will cry like a big girl when you turn for home


----------



## booze and cake (2 May 2015)

Eat,eat again and keep eating, almost to the point where you think its not possible to eat this much stuff. But maybe thats just me And start early.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 May 2015)

Eat and drink regularly. Don't think beyond the next few miles. Don't over analyse things.


----------



## Andy_R (2 May 2015)

Marmion said:


> It's crap - do not go there, stop now, you will ruin yourself


Bellendery! I used to pootle about 15-20miles and be satisfied. A group of us from work decided to do the Coasts and Castles route as a team building thingy, and I built up to over 100 miles a day in training for it. Not "head down, arse up" training, but just going out and riding sections of the route and enjoying the scenery. On one of my rides between Seahouses and Berwick (and return) I knacked my seatpost and had to turn back. I was so pee'd off that I'd only done 40 miles that I phoned a mate to ask if he had a replacement seatpost so I could continue. Knobber!


----------

